# Ultimate Drive write up w/pics



## Meiac09 (Jan 2, 2006)

I've sat loyal paessenger for, wow six years now... Most fun was when we did it in Portland, ME (we had to travel, because it has recently been cancelled due to lack of attendance and Bill Dodge BMW sucking) when we were in traffic in a Z4, we saw a squirrel, heard a thud, looked back, saw nothing... It escaped right? Yeah, so we get back to the still-deserted parking lot, and the girls who were running it covered their mouthes... We pulled up a little, and the other guy came to us, pointed at the front... We get out, walk around, then upside down, in the intake, with it's eyes still open was the squirrel. not a drop of blood. It looked happy, what better way to die than in..er.. on a BMW  He took a picture then washed it off :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Edit:
okay, i just posted to a 3-year old thread. :banghead: .


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

Closer said:


> So you mean that you are actually going to drive the cars to next dealer too. :yikes: Now thats cool. I wish I could have signed up for that! The 3 pics of the Z4 were all the same car. Now go have some fun :drive:


Yeah, definitely volunteer if you have the time. It's super fun driving down the highway in a BMW caravan. :thumbup:


----------



## jillyjellyroll (Oct 4, 2005)

oo thanks for the reminder, i just registered at the dealer near me. score!


----------



## hawk2100n (Sep 19, 2005)

I have an appointment for Friday march 31 in a 650i vert and an x5 4.4i.


----------



## Meiac09 (Jan 2, 2006)

I thought it was a summer thing... :dunno: have fun though, it seems like you need an appt. for a 6. :thumbup:


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

Meiac09 said:


> I thought it was a summer thing... :dunno: have fun though, it seems like you need an appt. for a 6. :thumbup:


Very true. If you want to drive the 6 vert, DEFINITELY make it one of your reserved cars when you register. That's what my wife and I did--other people got in line and waited all day for their turn. Also, there's an age limit on the 6--I think you have to be 24 or older to drive it.


----------



## jillyjellyroll (Oct 4, 2005)

cantona7 said:


> Very true. If you want to drive the 6 vert, DEFINITELY make it one of your reserved cars when you register. That's what my wife and I did--other people got in line and waited all day for their turn. Also, there's an age limit on the 6--I think you have to be 24 or older to drive it.


There's also an age requirement for the 7 - you have to be 25+. no 7 for jilly.


----------



## mapsbmw (Jan 16, 2006)

Can someone tell me how this works.......I went to go sign up and they have different cars at different times. If I do two cars, do I get an hour to drive each and therefore must sign up for one at say 3PM and the other at 4PM?

Another question....my father would like to come along also and drive two cars himself. Does that mean if he wants to go with me and I want to go with him we need to sign up for different times and different cars??


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

mapsbmw said:


> Can someone tell me how this works.......I went to go sign up and they have different cars at different times. If I do two cars, do I get an hour to drive each and therefore must sign up for one at say 3PM and the other at 4PM?
> 
> Another question....my father would like to come along also and drive two cars himself. Does that mean if he wants to go with me and I want to go with him we need to sign up for different times and different cars??


When we did it, the course was about 10 miles and took just under half an hour to drive. You could safely book drives for every half hour. We drove six different cars when we did it last year.


----------

